# Select Machine Tool lathe



## Doc Hoy (May 6, 2021)

Been a while since I have posted. Just sold my Sheldon ten inch lathe for a Select Machine Tool Chinese 1237db. Looking for a manual. Anyone have experience with the machine or with Select Machine Tool machines in general?


----------



## Doc Hoy (May 6, 2021)

I like this machine. It is an automatic machine with a power cross feed. Mechanically in good condition with the exception of the bar swicth. Linkage was jammed, cams misadjusted so I removed the mechanism and replaced with a forward reverse switch. No chatter. Haven't measured run-out. Backlash is pretty good. Machine is about 40 years old.


----------



## ShagDog (May 6, 2021)

I have a Select 816b lathe. I think highly of it for a small lathe. There's a thread on it here. https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/select-lathe-model-816b.85227/#post-765245

I can't help you with a manual. I wish I had one for mine.


----------



## John O (May 6, 2021)

Did you try to email them?








						Contact Us
					

Visit the post for more.



					selectmachine.com


----------



## sdelivery (May 6, 2021)

Pictures would sure help this post


----------



## Doc Hoy (May 7, 2021)

Thanks guys, 

To Shagdog, Yes I saw the post on the 816. Thanks for the connection.

To John O, Got no response to my email. I may try giving them a call. 

To Sdelivery, Yes, you are right. I will take some shots of it and put them on here.


----------



## Doc Hoy (May 7, 2021)

Here are some photos.

You can see that the fwd rev switch mechanism is removed. You can also see it needs a good cleaning.


----------



## Doc Hoy (May 7, 2021)

Made a call to Select Machine tools in Roanoke, VA. They are in no way associated with the Select Machine Tool Company that imported this lathe. Just happen to have the same name and function (used and new machinery sales.) The fellow in the support shop is checking on his sources for manuals. He told me he would get back on Monday pm. That is better service than I could have hoped for.


----------



## DAT510 (May 7, 2021)

Looks like it's part of the "Jet" family of lathes.  They were sold under a number of names (Jet, Tida, Lam, Grizzly, etc) in both the 10" and 12" swings and a number of lenghts.

There are a couple a manuals for this family of lathes under the download section.  









						Jet (Except Grinders)
					

Lathes, Bandsaws, Drill Presses, etc.




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




The Grizzly manual is the most comprehensive, but each of the other manuals have tidbits not covered in the others.  

Also, Grizzly still sells parts, though they don't sell the lathe anymore.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Doc Hoy (May 7, 2021)

Thanks DATS510. 

BTW, when I was stationed in Guam I had a 68 Datsun pickup. Lotta stories in that truck.


----------



## CNorton (Jun 3, 2022)

Doc Hoy said:


> Been a while since I have posted. Just sold my Sheldon ten inch lathe for a Select Machine Tool Chinese 1237db. Looking for a manual. Anyone have experience with the machine or with Select Machine Tool machines in general?


This topic is of great interest to me.  I have taken possession of a Select Machine Tool, Model #l1340G lathe and discovered that this machine also has issues with the bar switch and related linkage.  The replacement of this mechanism with a forward/reverse switch appears to be the solution.  Doc Hoy, are you willing to share the changeover in greater detail?  -


----------

